# [Sammelthread] Asus M4A785 D-M PRO / TD-M EVO / TD-V EVO



## xTc (4. August 2009)

*Sammelthread zum Asus M4A785 D-M PRO / TD-M EVO / TD-V EVO*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Spezifikationen*

 Um die Spezifikationen anzuzeigen, bitte einmal auf "Show" klicken.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Bios*

*- Bios Downloads M4A785D-M PRO -*

Version 0308: KLICK (Release Bios)


*- Bios Downloads M4A785TD-M EVO -*

Version 0603: KLICK
(Release Bios)

Version 0604: KLICK
(Improve ACC unleashing mode function.)

*- Bios Downloads M4A785TD-V EVO -*

Version 0211: KLICK
(Release Bios)

Version 0218: KLICK
(Improve ACC unleashing mode function.)


*Downloads:*

*- Handbücher -*

Download Handbuch M4A785D-M PRO: KLICK

Download Handbuch M4A785TD-M EVO: KLICK

Download Handbuch M4A785TD-V EVO: KLICK


*- Treiber -*

Treiber für euer entsprechendes Modell findet Ihr hier: KLICK


*Bios*


*Bilder*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Links*


*Asus M4A785D-M PRO Produktseite
Asus M4A785TD-M EVO Produktseite
Asus M4A785TD-V EVO Produktseite


Asus M4A785D-M PRO im PCGH-Preisvergleich
Asus M4A785TD-M EVO im PCGH-Preisvergleich
Asus M4A785TD-V EVO im PCGH-Preisvergleich*


​


----------



## Helto (13. August 2009)

Würde auf dem TD-V Evo CS:S ruckelfrei laufen?

MfG Helto


----------



## xTc (13. August 2009)

Helto schrieb:


> Würde auf dem TD-V Evo CS:S ruckelfrei laufen?
> 
> MfG Helto



Kann ich die Tage gerne testen, soblad ich eine CPU habe. Aber eigentlich sollte das kein Problem sein. 


Gruß


----------



## Helto (13. August 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Kann ich die Tage gerne testen, soblad ich eine CPU habe. Aber eigentlich sollte das kein Problem sein.
> 
> 
> Gruß



Das wäre sehr nett von dir 

Echt klasse User hier 

MfG Helto


----------



## xTc (15. August 2009)

So, mittlerweile habe ich eine AM3-CPU hier.  Habe ebend alles zusammengebaut und spiele nun mit dem Board etwas rum.

Nur eins gleich vorweg, das Board eigenet sich zum Freischalten deaktivierter Kerne. 

Zusätzlich hab ich die neu erschienen Bios-Files mit eingepflegt. Fotos folgen auch noch später. 


Gruß


----------



## xTc (15. August 2009)

Pic-Dump für den Startpost.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. August 2009)

Machst du auch noch einen Sammelthread vom Asus M4A79XTD EVO?


----------



## nulchking (18. August 2009)

Habe heute das M4A78TD-V Evo mit meinem Phenom II x4 955 erhalten.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=132274&stc=1&d=1250619879

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=132285&stc=1&d=1250620140

Finde das Zubehör für den Preis echt super (85€), 4 schwarze SATA Kabel (2 Gewinkelt, ein schwarzes IDE Kabel (verstehe nicht warum da HDD Cable draufsteht, benutze es für ein Laufwerk  und es funktioniert), die Obligatorische Blende sowie Treiber CD und Handbücher.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=132286&stc=1&d=1250620140

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=132291&stc=1&d=1250620140

Das Desgin des Boards ist meiner Meinung nach richtig Modern und "cool" gehalten. Mir gefallen am besten die schön desginten Kühlkörper, hätte man nicht besser machen können. Auch Die 2 verschieden Blautöne bilden einen schönen Kontrast ("Asus" Blau und Türkis).
Das Boardlayout ist meiner Meinung nach gut gelungen, nur die Platzierung des CPU Lüfter Anschluss ist nicht optimal, da das Kabel im Moment mitten in der Luft hängt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=132287&stc=1&d=1250620140

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=132289&stc=1&d=1250620140

Nach einem Überfliegen des Bios, bemerkte ich rasch das dort ein paar mehr Einstellungen getroffen werden konnten als bei meinem altem. 
Werde die nächsten Tage nochmal Bios, Temperaturen und ähnliches "erfassen".

Bis jetzt finde ich es ist *der* Preis/Leistungstipp für einen AM3 Einstieg.

Hoffe das sich meine Meinung nicht ändern wird


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2009)

Sehr Schick, gute Wahl.


----------



## nulchking (18. August 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sehr Schick, gute Wahl.



Danke, hast du doch auch oder?

Ziehe eventuell im Moment in Betracht mir nen günstigen Internet Pc zusammen zu Zimmern. Habe das in Betracht gezogen:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - AMD - Sockel AM3 - Asus M4A785D-M PRO
+
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - CPU - Desktop - Sockel AM3 - AMD Athlon II X2 240
+
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1066 - MDT DIMM 1 GB DDR3-1066

Mal schauen ob des was wird


----------



## Kreisverkehr (20. August 2009)

Wie weit kann man denn die VCore variieren? In beide Richtungen?

e:/ bzw. was bedeutet "CPU-Abhängig" bei der Variationsmöglichkeit der Spannung, v.a. nach unten?

e:// So, dass mit der Spannung hab ich heute selber getestet (gestern bestellt, heute angekommen). Von 1,02500 bis 1,700000V is ein schöner Spielraum, ich hab nur den leisen Verdacht, es könnte übervolten.

e:/// So, bis jetz hab ich bei meinem X3 (0905) keinen Kern freigeschalten, Auto bei ACC hat nichts gebracht, von +4 zu -2 auch nicht. Von daher lass ichs einfach mal bleiben.


----------



## PhenomFX (22. August 2009)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wofür das "Evo" im Namen eigentlich steht? Hat das was mit der Kühlung zu tun? (So wie UD bei Gigabyte.)


----------



## SCUX (28. August 2009)

gibt es gute Tipps für die (Grund-)BiosEinstellung vom Asus M4A785TD-V EVO


----------



## sly_ (28. August 2009)

hallo leute

ich habe das Asus M4A785 D-M PRO,ich finde das board gut.

leider hatte ich mein erstes pro gleich mal geschossen,war n bischen z viel mit oc,ggg

und wer schon ne cpu freischalten will bzw möchte sollte zuerst auf das neueste bios zurückgreifen.

dann acc aktivieren und siehe da es gibt noch n punkt im bios der früher sprich mit standart bios nicht zu verfügung stand.

und zwar ist das der punkt unleash mode.

dieses aktivieren mit acc und der cpu wird auf quad erkannt.

bei mir lief der AMD II Phenom be550 nicht stabil,
denke da ist i kern nicht in ordnung.

derzeit läuft mein be 550er mit 3.5 ghz mehr als stabil und keine probleme.

recht schnelle cpu mit deutlichen leistungsreserven.

cpu temp ca 39 grad bei 2x 3.5

hoffe euch mit diesen daten etwas geholfen zuhaben,

oc mit 2x 3,8 sind durchaus möglich

mfg

sly


----------



## sly_ (28. August 2009)

nur so n tipp

sollte das board bei etwas mehr oc keinen mux mehr machen bzw nicht mehr booten,sprich der pc wirkt wie tot gg,keine panik

einfach die batterie vom brett trennen ca 15 min,
und somit ist das board resetet.mit alten bios.

hat der eine oder andere sicher schon mal gehabt

viele grüsse

sly


----------



## Jay23cx (2. September 2009)

Hallo. 

Ich hab ein Problem mit meinem            ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO. Ich hab mir gerade das komplette Innenleben neu eingebaut und der Rechner startet nicht. 

Der Bidschirm bleibt schwarz und das Mainboard piept einmal und dann zweimal kurz. Das deutet laut http://support.asus.com/pcassistant/pdf/BeepTable_de-de.pdf darauf hin das das Mainboard das Ram nicht erkennt. Ich hab mir das 4GB-Kit Corsair Twin3X4096-1333C9DHX DDR3, CL9 eingebaut. Zuerst hatte ich jeweils einen Riegel in den Slots A1 & B1. Dann hab ich nur einen Riegel in A1 und dann nochmal in B1 auspropiert immer mit dem selben Resultat es piept einmal und dann zweimal kurz. 

Ist der Speicher generell nicht zu meinem Mainboard kompatibel oder bin ich an kaputte Riegel geraten?

lg Jay23cx


----------



## xTc (3. September 2009)

Hast du einen anderen Speicherriegel da, mit dem du es mal testen kannst?

Oder teste deinen Speicher mal bei einem Freund.  Eigentlich sollte der funktionieren.

Nur aus Interesse, hast du eine zusätzliche Grafikkarte verbaut? Wenn ja, wo hast du den Monitor dran angeschlossen?


Gruß


----------



## dok81 (11. September 2009)

Hallo,
hat jemand eine Ahnung, wieso laut ASUS hat M4A785 TD-M EVO Southbridg SB710, aber laut CPU-z hat mein Board SB750 !?


----------



## PhenomFX (11. September 2009)

Die SB750 findet man nur in Kombination mit den 790er Chipsätzen. Es handelt sich somit wohl um die SB710. Muss ein Auslesefehler sein.


----------



## xTc (12. September 2009)

Dank aktuellem Bios läuft nun auch DDR3-1600.  Mit dem älterem Bios lief es nicht stabil.


----------



## vitallo (22. September 2009)

Hallo, 

mich würde Interessieren wie ich bei diesem Board denn Startvorgang weiter beschleunigen kann ?


----------



## Aeroloko (22. September 2009)

Ist diese Brett besser als das UD3P von Gigabyte mit dem 770er Chipsatz?


----------



## xTc (22. September 2009)

vitallo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mich würde Interessieren wie ich bei diesem Board denn Startvorgang weiter beschleunigen kann ?



Schalt den ganzen "Xpress-Gate"-Kram mal im Bios ab. Das sollte dir auch ein paar Sekunden bringen. 


Gruß


----------



## r0k5t4r (23. September 2009)

Hi,

ich benutze das Board in meinem HTPC und bin bisher eigentlich ganz zufrieden bis auf das Problem das nach dem aufwachen aus dem Hibernate nach einer weile ein Bluescreen kommt. viahd... irgednwas. Ich denke mal das muss der Soundchip sein, lade gerade einen neuen Treiber. Vielleicht behebt der auch dieses Problem. 

Hat es jemand schon versucht und geschafft den AMD Sempron 140 den 2. Core mit diesem Board zu entlocken? Hab das aktuellste BIOS gleich eingespielt und ACC auf Auto gestellt, danach bootet er aber nicht mehr. Kann man noch was anderes einstellen oder hab ich bei meinem Sempron einfach Pech gehabt und das 2. Core geht eben nicht?

mfg

r0k5t4r


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2009)

Ich glaube beim Sempron gehts nicht.


----------



## aibO (25. September 2009)

wie sieht es bei euch mit der Temperatur am Northbridge aus? Zwar zeigt mir HWMonitor ca. 36° an, der Kühler ist aber very hot !
Eventuell werde ich mir einen Wasserkühler dort platzieren, hat jemand schon was drauf?


----------



## r0k5t4r (1. Oktober 2009)

weisst du da was genaueres, das es beim Sempron nicht geht? Liegts am Board? Weil das der 2. Kern freischaltbar ist, hab ich schon in mehreren Foren gelesen.


----------



## NFSC (2. Oktober 2009)

moin, 

ich hab folgendes problem meinem asus M4A785TD - V EVO. 
Laut cpuz/everest taktet es nur mit 800 mhz . Hab schon alles versucht 
aber passiert einfach nix. Im Bios sind auch 1,275 Vcore wenn ich mich nicht irre und hier auf den srceens nur 1,024. 
Kann mir da wer abhilfe leisten? 

mfg


----------



## Kreisverkehr (2. Oktober 2009)

SChaut doch gut aus. Was du glaub ich für nen Fehler machst: Hast du CPU-Z im Idle aufgerufen? Ja? gut.

Wenn du mal Orthos aufrufst, den Prozzi auslastet, kannst ja nochmal den Takt mit CPU-Z überprüfen und er müsste  bei 2,8GHz und höherer Spannung sein.

=> Energiesparfunktionen...


----------



## X Broster (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
habe mich ( u.a. dank dieses Threads) zum Kauf des  Asus M4A785TD-V EVO Board’s entschieden. Super Teil, läuft mit meinem Phenom II 720BE reibungslos. 
Nur eine Frage: Wie kann ich im Bios die PWM-Lüftersteuerung aktivieren?

Edit: Erledigt


----------



## aibO (10. Oktober 2009)

für *X Broster* und die anderen  BIOS>Power>HW Monitor Configuration>QFan Smart


----------



## Lindt (10. Oktober 2009)

Wie gut lässt sich mit dem Ding übertakten?


----------



## Landskronspezi (20. Oktober 2009)

ich möchte das board (Asus M4A785TD-V EVO) mit nem x2 550 BE betreiben, welche speicherriegel könnt ihr empfehlen DDr3 1600 oder nur 1333er
welchen cpu lüfter würdet ihr für die cpu empfehlen, meinen alten Arctic-Cooling Freezer 64 Pro PWM werd ich ja nicht mehr nehmen können oder??

danke schon mal für eure antworten


----------



## X Broster (23. Oktober 2009)

Landskronspezi schrieb:


> ich möchte das board (Asus M4A785TD-V EVO) mit nem x2 550 BE betreiben, welche speicherriegel könnt ihr empfehlen DDr3 1600 oder nur 1333er
> welchen cpu lüfter würdet ihr für die cpu empfehlen, meinen alten Arctic-Cooling Freezer 64 Pro PWM werd ich ja nicht mehr nehmen können oder??
> 
> danke schon mal für eure antworten


Diese hab ich, funktionieren einwandfrei.http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...DIMM_4_GB_DDR3-1333_Kit/275783/?baseId=664432
Doch, nahezu alle alten AM2 können verwendet werden.


----------



## makaO (30. Oktober 2009)

NFSC schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich hab folgendes problem meinem asus M4A785TD - V EVO.
> Laut cpuz/everest taktet es nur mit 800 mhz . Hab schon alles versucht
> ...



einfach im bios die option "amd cool n quiet" (oder so ähnlich  ) auf disabled, und in windows in den energieeinstellung auf höchstleistung bzw. dauerbetrieb! 
deine cpu läuft momentan auf sparflamme. ein tip, besorg dir amd powermonitor, damit kannste schnell im infobereich die energieschemen einstellen! -> Treiber und Downloads Details <-

ich werd des M4A785D-M PRO wohl morgen geliefert bekommen. hau da nen phenom x3 8450 2.1 Ghz rein. bin mal gespannt.
momentan läuft der auf nem pegatron board per AOD(overdrive) auf 2.38 stabil. allerdings is dann schluss weil ich den ram nur per fsb mitübertakten und die cpu spannung nich erhöhen, nur absenken kann.

hab aber bis jetzt von nem kollegen nur gutes über das board gehört.


----------



## r0k5t4r (9. November 2009)

Hi,

hab nach wie vor folgendes Problem mit dem Board.

OS: Windows XP SP3
Treiber: alle auf aktuellstem Stand (9/11/2009)
BIOS: 0506 (die aktuellere soll ja nur was mit DELL oder Logitech Kboards fixen!)

Habe meinen Kenwood Dolby Digital Receiver an den optischen Ausgang (S/PDIF) angeschlossen. Sound wird auch übertragen. Zumindest solange die Tonspur nicht gewechselt wird. Z.b. wenn ich eine DVD schaue und von Stereo auf Dolby Digital umstelle höre ich nur ein kurzes knacken und dann stille, kein Ton. Hab nach ewigem rumprobieren, dann festgestellt, das sobald ich in der VIAHD Oberfläche den SPDIF einmal de- und wieder aktiviere, der Receiver das Signal empfängt. Am Receiver liegts sicherlich nicht, habe einen DVD-Player dran hängen, da klappts einwandfrei.

Habe leider keine weitere Soundkarte zum testen da aber scheint ja wirklich ein Problem mit dem Treiber zu sein. Hat da jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht oder kann es eventl. mal testen?

mfg

r0k


----------



## CaptainCool (18. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,

habe ebenfalls das M4A785TD-M EVO und habe zwei Fragen,

1. kann man die beiden Gehäuselüfter regeln die auf dem Board angeklemmt werden können

2. der Kühlkörper der GPU wird selbst unter normalen WIN7 richtig heiß, ist das normal?

MfG

CC


----------



## $chakal (31. Dezember 2009)

Hy

Habe auch folgendes Problem mit dem M4A785TD-V EVO nach bios Update auf BIOS 0506.
OS:Win7 64

Und zwar erkennt der PC den Realtek Lan Adapter nicht.
Beim booten blinken die Lämpchen am Adapter, im Win Betrieb sind diese aus.


In der Systemsteuerung zeigt es einen Fehler an
Gerät kann nicht gestartet werden Code 10

Hab schon im Bios geschaut ob er auf Enable steht.
Bin ziemlich ratlos  gerade.

Mfg $chakal


----------



## 1stLtBoBo (8. Januar 2010)

Hi, die SB ist eine leicht abgespeckte Version des SB 750, z.B. fehl Raid 5 Unterstützung. Grundsätzlich ist es aber eine SB 750. Daher wird die ID auch als solche ausgelesen.


----------



## 1stLtBoBo (8. Januar 2010)

Hi, möchte mir genau o.a. board holen. Kann ich für 2D die onboard Grafik 785G nutzen und in Spielen automatisch auf meine ATI 4890 zugreifen, die auch rein soll und bei reinem 2D quasi abgeschaltet wäre?

Geht das generell mit so einer Kombination, oder ist die onboard Grafik abgeschaltet, wenn so eine dicke VGA drin ist? 

Grüße Boris


----------



## nulchking (8. Januar 2010)

AMD Game Forums - 785G HD 4200 Hybrid CrossFire

Nein, es geht nicht mit high End Karten


----------



## Jojoafro (25. Januar 2010)

hey weis wer zufällig wie man die ram timing usw. bei einem cl9 einstellen soll?


----------



## sbr123 (6. Februar 2010)

hallo,
habe mir das TD-V Evo geholt.
Mein Problem ist, wenn ich den PC starten will drehen die Lüfter nur kurz und dann geht der PC aus.
Ich bin nicht so erfahren auf dem Gebiet, denke das das Problem an meinem Netzteil liegt.
Haben noch ein altes 230V Netzteil.
Liegt das an einem anderem teil oder muss ich mir ein neues Netzteil kaufen?

gruß


----------



## Arne2 (7. Februar 2010)

Oha,

da wäre ich jezt mal ganz vorsichtig. In Deutschland solltes du auch weiterhin ein "230V" Netzteil verwenden, da dies die Spannung ist, welche aus der Steckdose kommt.

Das Netzteil wandelt diese dann für den PC um, aber darum sollten wir uns nicht allzu viel gedanken verschwenden.

Wichtig ist, das der PC ordentlich und ohne mögliche Kurzschlüsse montiert ist. Auch an wirklich alle Schrauben und Stecker gedacht?

Bitte mal die Netzteilleistung überprüfen, je nach dem wie alt/schwach das ist kann es sein, dass es vielleicht nicht reicht:

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-

Hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen.

Gruß Arne


----------



## teKau^ (14. Februar 2010)

Moin miteinander..
Habe ein seltsames Problem mit meinem Phenom II 955 BE C3 / Asus M4A785TD-M EVO. Habs im Bios ein wenig übertaktet und nachm Neustart habe ich nun keine Temperaturanzeige mehr   
Kanns mir beim besten Willen nicht erklären aber auch mit anderen Programmen lässt sich da nix mehr auslesen.. Jemand ne Idee was das sein könnte ? Hab im Bios "nur" die (zuerst 2%; 4%...) 10% Übertaktung eingestellt und jetzt sowas..

Gruß


----------



## mikolaj (16. Februar 2010)

Hi,

@Jojoafro

CL 9
tRCD 9
tRP 9
tRAS 24
tRC 40
Den Rest kannst Du bei auto belassen. Vielleicht nur die tRFC0/1/2/3 auf 90ms, beim Übertakten kann er damit aber instabil laufen.
Bei 1600MHz läuft allerdings nur Unganged stabil, aber Du kannst im BIOS unter Advance-Chipset-DCT Unganged Mode von auto auf always umstellen und vielleicht klapt es. Bei mir läuft aber als Ganged nur unter 1600 MHz.
Damit kannst Du anfangen und sich vorsichtig nach unten tasten. Viel Spaß! 

@sbr123

hat dein Netzteil überhaupt 24 Pins? Die alten hatten nämlich nur 20. 

@teKau^

Das ist normal bei diesem Board, nehme ich hart an . Nachdem ich den 4. Kern eingeschaltet habe, haben sich meine Tempsensoren auch verabschiedet. Sie funktionieren nur mit 3 Kernen bei mir normal.

Gruß


----------



## zwilling72 (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
habe mir das ASUS TD-V EVO zugelegt und bekomme beim Anschluß von USB Geräten mitgeteilt, daß keine Hochgeschwindigkeits USB Hostcontroller auf meinem Rechner installiert sind.

Wo liegt das Problem?

Treiber sind von der ASUS CD installiert worden und USB 2.0 ist doch eigentlich Standard auf dem Board, oder?


----------



## mikolaj (17. Februar 2010)

Hi,

@zwilling72

Unter Advanced-USB Conf.-USB2.0 Controller Mode auf HiSpeed einstellen. Dann bekommst Du bis 480 Mbps. Mit FullSpeed ist nur 12 Mbps möglich. Das ist zumindest das, was Du als erstes richtig einstellen müsstest. 

Gruß


----------



## zwilling72 (17. Februar 2010)

Wo kann ich das einstellen, im Bios?

Habs gerade nachgesehen, Einstellungen stehen auf High Speed.


----------



## mikolaj (17. Februar 2010)

Hi,

@zwilling72

OK, was für Betriebsystem hast Du denn drauf? Ist bei Dir auch vielleicht Hub dazwischen geschaltet und ist er passiv oder aktiv? Erscheint die Nachricht immer beim Start des OSs oder erst nachdem Du irgendwelche Geräte in die USB reinsteckst, wenn ja dann bei welchen Geräten? Ich brauche mehr Infos. 

Gruß


----------



## zwilling72 (18. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ich benutze Windows XP und die Nachricht erscheint immer bei Benutzung von USB Geräten.
Es geht um die USB Ports vom Mainboard und nicht um einen zusätzlichen Hub.


----------



## mikolaj (18. Februar 2010)

Hi,

@zwilling72

Ich nehme an, dass die Treiber bei Dir auf USB1.1 stehen. 
Geh in den Gerätemanager: Rechte Maustaste aufm Arbeitsplatz - Eigenschaften - Hardware - Gerätemanager - USB-Controler. Wenn dort USB-Hub steht, ist es USB 1.1

Geh dann auf einen der USB-Hubs - Klicke doppelt - Treiber - Aktualisieren - Nicht mit Windows Update verbinden - Treiber automatisch installieren (empfohlen)

Jetzt sollte USB-Root-Hub dran stehen, und die USB-Anschlüsse sind USB 2.0

Gruß


----------



## zwilling72 (18. Februar 2010)

Also, es steht USB-Root-Hub und Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller dran.
Egal, welches USB Gerät ich anschließe, kommt die Meldung, daß das Gerät an einem schnelleren USB Anschluß schneller arbeiten könne (externe Festplatte, USB Stick).


----------



## zwilling72 (18. Februar 2010)

Kann es sein, daß die Treiber aktualisiert werden müssen?
Die aktuelle Version von Microsoft ist vom 01.07.2001 (aus dem Jahr stammt auch mein XP) und hat die Versionsnummer 5.1.2600.0.

Ich habe schon versucht bei Microsoft aktuellere Treiber zu finden, aber leider ohne Erfolg.


----------



## mikolaj (18. Februar 2010)

Hi,

@zwilling72

Das heißt leider aber nichts gutes. 
Es gibt keine anderen Treiber. Versuch es die noch einmal zu installieren, so wie ich Dir früher beschrieben habe. Wenn das nicht klappen soll, dann würde ich sagen man hat Dir bei dem USB Gerät einen billigen Kontroller untergejubelt und er kann einfach nicht so schnell wie USB2 arbeiten.  Ich hoffe, ich irre mich aber. 

Gruß


----------



## CoNtAcT (18. Februar 2010)

Probier mal das Service Pack 2 oder 3 aus, das sollte dein Problem beheben.


----------



## zwilling72 (18. Februar 2010)

Habe beide Service Packs drauf.


----------



## CoNtAcT (18. Februar 2010)

Dann such mal die Einstellung im bios: USB Speed oder so ähnlich und stell dies auf High speed.


----------



## mikolaj (19. Februar 2010)

Hi,

@zwilling72

ich habe da noch etwas gefunden, vllt hilft Dir das weiter.
Es gibt USB Treiber von AMD (Southbridge). Hier der Link:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/drivers_catalyst.aspx

Dann auf Mainboard/Integrated Video Drivers-Individual Drivers (MoBo/Chipset) und Dein OS auswählen.

Vielleicht hilft das denn weiter.

Da ist mir noch etwas aufgefallen. Das alles machst Du aber OHNE irgendwelche angeschlossene USB-Geräte.

Gruß


----------



## zwilling72 (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

@mikolaj

Danke für Deine Bemühungen, aber der Link funzt bei mir nicht.

Ich habe aber nach langem Suchen im Netz Einträge von Leuten mit ähnlichen Problemen gefunden.
Ohne langes Rumlabern, so hat's bei mir geklappt:
Festplatte anschließen und einschalten
PC neu starten
und siehe da: Festplatte läuft auf Hochtouren!

Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, warum das so ist, aber Hauptsache es klappt.


----------



## mikolaj (19. Februar 2010)

Hi,

@zwilling72

Ich lache mich tod. XD
Die guten, alten Vorschläge aus den Urzeiten sind immer noch die Besten, was. 
Man soll die Peripherie immer vor dem Rechner einschalten. 

Es freut mich das es doch noch geklappt hat und so soll es auch bleiben.

Gruß


----------



## Icekiller (23. Februar 2010)

hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem mainboard in verbindung mit dem AMD Phenom X4 995?
is das zu empfehlen?


----------



## mikolaj (23. Februar 2010)

@Icekiller

AMD Phenom X4 995?! 

Gruß


----------



## CoNtAcT (10. März 2010)

Ich hatte mal das Evo M und auf dem board lief mein 955er BE C2 satte 3,98 GHz stabil @1,50 V!


----------



## Kreisverkehr (17. April 2010)

So, ich hab nun heute mal das neueste Bios aufgespielt und den Unleashed-Mode getestet.
Also, ACC auf Auto, Unleashed auf Enable
=> Kein Kern freigeschaltet...

Die Option "All Cores" und die Möglichkeiten Kern 0,1,2 ; 0,1,3; 4 Core Operation brachte auch nichts.
(Hab ich was übersehen?)

Nachdem Asus hier schon eine Kompatibilität für die kommenden Sechskerner ankündigt: Ich hoffe, die Chancen einen Zosma freizuschalten, stehen gut?
Gibts eigentlich Unterschiede zwischen den Boards, ob Kerne (bei geeigneten) Prozessoren freigeschaltet werden können, oder gehts (mittlerweile?) bei allen Boards gleichgut?


----------



## windi2000 (15. Mai 2010)

Habe vor, für meinen Sohn, das MB asus m4a785td-v-evo mit einem Phenom XII X2 550 BE 3,1 Ghz, einen rechner zusammenzustellen. Hier bin ich bei der Speicherauswahl unsicher. Ein DDR3 -1333 Mhz sollte es sein, also 2 Riegel a' 2GB. Was haltet Ihr von den Skill Ripjaws Cl7 oder Kingston Value? Wollte zuerst OCZ nehmen, habe aber gelesen, dass es zum AMD-Board immer mal Probleme gibt. Da die Dinger eh schon so teuer sind, möchte ich 2 Riegel haben, die man aufs MB steckt und fertig. Und nicht noch lange mit Tests rumtüddeln. CL-Werte und Spannung kann ich ja einstellen, aber der Rest muss funktionieren.
Habt Ihr da gute Erfahrung mit einem guten Speicher gemacht?
Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß


----------



## kuzgun (16. Mai 2010)

@ windi2000
habe bei mir die GeIL 4 GB DDR3-1333 CL7
(ca. 1900 std ohne probleme) drinnen hat sie auch sofort erkannt.
musste nur die spannung manuell 
von 1.6V auf 1.5V einstellen.


----------



## windi2000 (16. Mai 2010)

@ Kuzgun, Danke für die Info. Meinst Du diese: GeIL DIMM 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit (GV34GB1333C7DC)? 
Laufen werkseitig auf 1,5 V. Kosten bei Alternate ca. 109,--€.

Gruß Windi2000


----------



## kuzgun (16. Mai 2010)

ja genau die.
bios hatte sie bei mir 
automatisch auf 1.6V eingestellt 
gehabt. hab sie deshalb auf 1.5V
gesetzt


----------



## xQlusive (12. Juni 2010)

Moin, ich versuche gerade vergeblich mein 785TD-M EVO mit ner Logitech Harmoney One zu starten, ohne das der PC an ist. Ist das möglich? irgendwelche Ideen .

Danke schonmal


----------



## wasimauge (12. Oktober 2010)

Moin moin, 
ich hab mir das M4785 Evo gekauft und hab einige Probleme damit. 
Die Installation von Win7 lief ohne Probleme durch, nur friert mir ab und an das komplette System ein. Bei Ubuntu gibts den Freeze, wenn ich versuche die 1TB Hd zu partitionieren. Im Syslog ist nichts zu finden. 

Nun habe ich eine alte 250GB SATA Platte
(Samsung SP2504C) reingehauen. Die Installation von Ubuntu läuft nun durch.Das System läuft stabil, die Platte macht keine Probleme, bis es dann wieder zu einem Freeze kommt. 

Den Controller kann ich einstellen wie ich will (AHCI, IDE, RAID), das Problem taucht immer wieder auf. 

Diagnosen:
Den SMART Status der Platten habe ich schon mehrfach ausgelesen, da scheint alles in Ordnung. 
Auch Memtest fand nach 2 Stunden keinerlei Fehler bei meinem Speicher. 

Im Bios hab ich schon alles mögliche probiert einzustellen, hat leider nichts gebracht. 
Hab nun wieder die Defaultwerte geladen. Kann es sein, daß ich da irgendwas am Speicher einstellen muß?



kuzgun schrieb:


> ja genau die.
> bios hatte sie bei mir
> automatisch auf 1.6V eingestellt
> gehabt. hab sie deshalb auf 1.5V
> gesetzt



Welche Spannung hast Du da genau eingestellt? Ich habe nur den Punkt Alternate VID gefunden.

Konfiguration:

Graka hab ich mal draußen gelassen um eine Fehlerquelle auszuschließen
CPU AM3 Phenom II X4 965
RAM Geil 4GB (GV34GB1333C7DC)
HD Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ,  1TB

So langsam aber sicher gehen mir die Ideen aus, ich wäre über jede Hilfe dankbar. 

MFG


----------



## CoNtAcT (13. Oktober 2010)

wieviel Volt hast du auf deiner Southbridge?


----------



## wasimauge (16. Oktober 2010)

hi, 
ich glaube da ist der Default-Wert eingestellt. War grad mal durchs Bios geflogen und hab da auf die schnelle nichts gefunden. Einzig der Punkt SB Overvoltage ist mir aufgefallen. Da hab ich den Default-Wert. An Optionen gibts da nur Default und 1,35V .

Ich schau mal, wo ich diese Spannung bei meinem Board überprüfen kann. Und poste die hier. 

hier mal meine sensors Ausgabe. Das sieht eigentlich alles sehr gut aus denke ich.

```
ms@headcrash:~$ hddtemp  /dev/sdb
/dev/sdb: open: Permission denied
ms@headcrash:~$ sudo !!
sudo hddtemp  /dev/sdb
/dev/sdb: SAMSUNG HD103SJ: 31°C
ms@headcrash:~$ sudo hddtemp  /dev/sda
/dev/sda: SAMSUNG SP2504C: 29°C
ms@headcrash:~$ sensors
k10temp-pci-00c3
Adapter: PCI adapter
temp1:       +23.9°C  (high = +70.0°C, crit = +99.5°C)  

atk0110-acpi-0
Adapter: ACPI interface
Vcore Voltage:     +0.94 V  (min =  +0.85 V, max =  +1.60 V)
 +3.3 Voltage:     +3.33 V  (min =  +2.97 V, max =  +3.63 V)
 +5 Voltage:       +5.02 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.50 V)
 +12 Voltage:     +12.04 V  (min = +10.20 V, max = +13.80 V)
CPU FAN Speed:    2385 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)
CHASSIS FAN Speed:   0 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)
POWER FAN Speed:     0 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)
CPU Temperature:   +29.0°C  (high = +60.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)  
MB Temperature:    +31.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, crit = +75.0°C)
```

mfg


----------



## kuzgun (17. Oktober 2010)

hatte auch mal, das das ganze system einfriert.
nach bios update keine probleme mehr.
um ram speicher spannung einstellen zu können
advanced
jumper free 
memory over voltage


----------



## wasimauge (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab das BIOS Update gemacht. Ich hatte Version 2103, nun ist 2105 drauf. 
Mal schauen ob es nun besser wird 

Die Speicherspannung steht noch auf AUTO. War da ma ein wenig rundergegangen, hat aber nichts geholfen. Ich besorg mir heute mittag mal einen RAID Controller, dann kann ich den OnBoard Kontroller mal als Fehlerquelle ausschließen. 

hatte auch mal, das das ganze system einfriert.


----------



## wasimauge (20. Oktober 2010)

Maaaan, dass will einfach nicht aufhören. Nach dem BIOS Update bleibt das System länger stabil. Leider friert das Teil sau gerne bei SC2 ein. War auch mit der Spannung runtergegangen von den Bridges. Was meint Ihr ist mein Mobo defekt?

mfg


----------



## kuzgun (24. Oktober 2010)

teste mal deine festplatte hiermit 
SAMSUNG Hard Disk Drive - support - utilities
und lass mal memtest mehrmals durchlaufen.
die ram riegel stecken auf den blauen slots?


----------



## wasimauge (27. Oktober 2010)

Ja, der Speicher ist in den A* Slots installiert. Das HD Tool hab ich auch mal drüberlaufen gelassen.
Das Board ist wohl definitiv hinüber. Hab gestern ein neues geordert. 

Das OnBoard LAN klappt nicht mehr. Ziemlich coole Sache...
Link und Act leuchten am Mobo nicht mehr. Beim Switch leuchten diese beiden LED's periodisch.
Nach einem Neustart sehe ich immer kurz ein Bild von der letzten Session, da scheint auch irgendwas im Video RAM hängen zu bleiben. Der Effekt tritt sowohl mit onBoard als auch mit normaler Graka auf. Den Speicher hatte ich inzwischen auch schon getauscht. Hoffe, dass dieses Elend mit dem neuen Board aufhört. 

Grüße und Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps


----------



## wasimauge (29. Oktober 2010)

Tja, ich hab nun ein neues Motherboard, freudig alles umgebaut -> selbes Elend.  Werd jetzt mal neues RAM und eine neue CPU ordern


----------



## biberchamp (6. Dezember 2010)

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich den NB takt ändere?
mfg beutelbaer89



ps:vom der v version


----------



## RobertK78 (31. Januar 2011)

habe zwar nich dieses board aber das M4A89GTD-Pro könnte mann vieleicht auch ein thread über das board machen wäre echt klasse da es eine menge bios einstellungen hatt und ich nicht so versiert bin.


----------



## RobertK78 (31. Januar 2011)

Habe zwar nicht dieses board aber das M4A89GTD-pro könnte mann vieleicht ein thread über dieses board machen da es sehr viele bios einstellungen hatt und ich nicht so viel ahnung habe. 
wäre echt klasse.


----------



## nasele (1. März 2011)

Seid gegrüß!

Hoffe ich bin richtig hier, wenn nicht dann Asche über mein Haupt...

Hab vor zwei tagen nen Bios update auf dem besagtem Board gemach und seit 
dem ist eine von mein 3 Festplatten nur noch 100MB groß...

Hab ich was 
falschgemacht und geht das wieder rückgängig zumachen. 

Die besagte Platte ist IDE die anderen beiden SATA und eine 
davon beherbergt auch das Betriebssystem Win7.


----------



## nasele (2. März 2011)

Ok, danke...

Hab es dann auch ohne eure Hilfe gelöst!


----------



## Andrejews (2. März 2011)

Was wars denn nu?


----------



## Tolis (17. Mai 2011)

HAllo Wasimauge und Team,

habe seit einiger Zeit das selsbe Problem, der Rechner friert meistens beim Spieln(Pro Evo,AOE) ein oder bekommt einen Blue Screen.

Habe die Grafikkarte getauscht und den Rechner auch mit nur 2 GB statt 8 laufen lassen.

Hast du bei dir die Fehlerquelle gefunden? Habe den Rechner eingeschickt da wo ich den her habe und die meinten es waren die Ram einstellngen im BIOS aber es passiert natürlich wieder.


----------



## Tolis (17. Mai 2011)

Hier mal ein paar Screens vllt kann mir ja jemand sagen ob da etwas verkehr ist.


----------



## Tolis (17. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

